# Needing a professional cleaner in UK



## RozzieB (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello, I am new to this forum and am not a collector (just to set the scene as it were) []

 I have just bought a lovely Listerine bottle, label under glass, square shaped and about 10" tall with glass stopper, on eBay. I believe these bottles would have been in an apothecary and used to dispense smaller amounts (guessing).

 The inside of the glass is in a very cloudy condition [] and I haven't a clue how to get rid of it and really would rather leave it to the experts. I haven't tried anything myself as I don't want to botch the job. I live in London.

 Does anyone have the name of a good professional cleaning service and an estimate of what I should expect to pay?

 Many thanks for your help in advance!

 Roz


----------



## goodolebottles (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello Roz, 

 Welcome to the forum -

 Just checking around the web, I found a link that lists Bottle Clubs in the UK.  Bottle club folks will always be able to tell who cleans, who doesn't, who's good, and who's not.  Here you go - http://mikesheridan.tripod.com/ukclubs.htm


 Good luck on your search!  Hope this helps...


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 26, 2010)

> I have just bought a lovely Listerine bottle, label under glass, square shaped and about 10" tall with glass stopper


 
 Hello RozzieB,

 Welcome to this place. We don't get to see enough Label Under Glass bottles, could you put up a "Before" photo, and an "After," in due course?


----------



## RozzieB (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you for the link and the replies.

 I'm happy to post a before and after picture - to post a picture, does it need to reside on a website?

 I had one quote from an antique restoration company for Â£25.00 - does anyone know if that sounds about the right price?

 Best wishes, Roz


----------



## Big John (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi may be worth looking here
http://www.bottledigging.org.uk/Forum/

 BJ


----------

